# Top 3 Dutch cubers with 5x5



## Rama (Nov 19, 2007)

5 Erik Akkersdijk 1:50.57 Netherlands Dutch Open 2007 1:52.16 1:42.08 2:01.58 1:52.15 1:47.40 

6 Ron van Bruchem 1:54.12 Netherlands German Open 2007 2:15.96 1:46.16 2:03.18 1:46.58 1:52.59 

7 Rama Temmink 1:55.51 Netherlands UK Open 2007 1:56.66 1:49.11 1:56.80 1:54.96 1:54.90 

This is from the world ranking list, I find it funny that we are ''next'' together.


----------



## pjk (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice. The Netherlands are loaded with top cubers.


----------



## Rama (Nov 19, 2007)

pjk said:


> Very nice. The Netherlands are loaded with top cubers.



Well I have to say everyone is a top cuber, look at how many cubers there are compared to the world's population.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, in the US it's:
2 Frank Morris 1:42.54	USA	Berkley Fall 2007 1:43.31 1:44.66 1:39.65 1:51.68 1:37.58

12	Michael Gottlieb	2:03.43	USA	Caltech Summer 2007	1:58.71 2:10.84 2:00.12 2:26.18 1:59.32

13	Dan Cohen	2:03.83	USA	Pleasantville Fall 2007	2:08.69 1:54.32 1:58.79 2:08.52 2:04.19

O and jon at 25th. He should bring that up at VA though. Maybe even a 14th place avg. That would be cool.
me and michael are only .4 away from each other.


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2007)

In Canada:

21 Matt Walter 2:12.42 US Open 2007 2:08.84 2:18.91 2:03.28 2:18.02 2:10.4

58 Craig Bouchard 2:49.92 Rutgers Fall 2006 2:24.79 2:57.52 2:47.21 3:11.40 2:45.03

75 Hong Chen 3:11.00 Canadian Open 2007 3:01.63 3:13.84 3:11.88 3:07.28 3:23.75

And then there is me with a 6:07 single and DNF average (I didn't have an eastsheen back at the Canadian Open).


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

Ron has been that good for as long as I can remember, but hasn't improved much.

Erik has become this good after Dutch Open 2006 (I challenged him there on 5x5x5 and I beat him . Erik has since taken revenge though)

Rama has become this good since the Lyon Open where he ALMOST broke 2 minutes.

Now I have to catch up and become the next Dutch 5x5x5-er that gets a sub-2 average.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 20, 2007)

I find it unfortunate that there is no 5x5x5 at the Dutch Championship this weekend.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah there should be 5x5 at Dutch nationals this weekend! erik was hoping for it and i would LOVE to see him break Avg WR!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

As a Dutch guy I have to say that there are not enough events at Dutch Nationals. Fewest Moves was added though, so I guess I have a shot at becoming National Champion (if Guus has a bad day that is)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 20, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> As a Dutch guy I have to say that there are not enough events at Dutch Nationals. Fewest Moves was added though, so I guess I have a shot at becoming National Champion (if Guus has a bad day that is)



Change "a Dutch guy" to "a speedcuber", and I think you would have a more accurate statement. 

There were only 4 events initially, correct? That is quite a small 'championship'...


----------



## hdskull (Nov 20, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Now I have to catch up and become the next Dutch 5x5x5-er that gets a sub-2 average.



Let's see if I can become the first Chinese cuber with a sub 2 avg 

(After I get a 5x5 lol)


----------



## Erik (Nov 25, 2007)

we had the time I think. After everyone did FMC there was about 2 hours of nothing...


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok... now Michael, Jon, and I all have a 2:03 avg in competition... We're 12-13-14.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 25, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok... now Michael, Jon, and I all have a 2:03 avg in competition... We're 12-13-14.



Wrong, Adam's fixing it. I'm potentially 11th now. 

That sucks, having 2 extra hours of nothing...


----------

